# [Résolu][OFF] Demande de conseil

## Winnt

Bonjour à tous,

J'attends d'ici quelques jours mon nouveau PC flambant neuf (Intel Core i5 750 / 4 Go ram / Hdd 1 To / NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250 1Go).

J'envisage sérieusement de le passer à 90% sous Gentoo (les 10% seront pour windows exclusivement pour les jeux).

Je me pose donc les questions suivantes : 

1 - Système de Fichier : ext3 ou ext4 ou autre ?

2 - Système en 64 ou 32 bits (apparemment il semble y avoir quelques souci encore en 64 avec flash,...).

3 - La carte vidéo est-elle supportée (aurais-je enfin la 3D, etc...).

Merci de vos lumières à tous

----------

## kwenspc

 *Winnt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1 - Système de Fichier : ext3 ou ext4 ou autre ?
> 
> 

 

Celui que tu veux. ext3/ext4 sont les plus courants (ext4 a eu une correction de bug dans le dernier noyau qui le rend moins performant apparemment). Je suis personnellement plus botté par XFS. D'autres te crieront les louanges de reiserfs/reiser4. (Ah j'utilise reiserfs sur /usr/portage parce que si y a bien une tâche dans lequel il excelle c'est les partoche avec un tas de tous petits fichiers)

 *Winnt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2 - Système en 64 ou 32 bits (apparemment il semble y avoir quelques souci encore en 64 avec flash,...).
> 
> 

 

64 bits multilib. Et non y a aucun problème avec flash (pas depuis 2 ans en tout cas)

(le support 64 bits fait que le CPU accède à plus de registres généraux, ça boost un ti poil le tout. Rien d'exceptionnel mais à quoi bon avoir un cpu 64 bits si c'est pour ne pas en tirer parti hein?)

 *Winnt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3 - La carte vidéo est-elle supportée (aurais-je enfin la 3D, etc...).
> 
> 

 

En principe oui, pas de soucis de ce côté.

----------

## Winnt

Salut,

1 - Pour le système de fichier je cherche la robustesse et la stabilité principalement. Perdre 1ms sur l'écriture d'un fichier ne me pose aucun souci.

Partant de la l'ext4 serait-il un bon choix (en attendant btrfs qui semble prometteur) ?

2 - Pour le 64 bits c'est bien ce que je pensais mais j'aime bien avoir des avis éclairés   :Wink: 

3 -Ah cool. Je vais enfin pouvoir m'amuser avec le cube   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## El_Goretto

+1 avec tout ce qu'a dit Kwenspc.

enfin à part le troll ext4/xfs  :Smile: 

(chez moi, backups en XFS, le reste en ext4).

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> +1 avec tout ce qu'a dit Kwenspc.
> 
> enfin à part le troll ext4/xfs 
> 
> (chez moi, backups en XFS, le reste en ext4).

 

Où as tu vus un troll? J'ai bien précisés que XFS était *ma préférence*

Mais c'est vrai qu'XFS rox sa mémé cowboy et que extended peut aller se recoucher

ok, là je troll...

----------

## Zoboulo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 64 bits multilib. Et non y a aucun problème avec flash (pas depuis 2 ans en tout cas)
> 
> En principe oui, pas de soucis de ce côté.

 

Perso ça fait plus d'un an que je suis passé en no-multilib, et absolument aucun soucis. Java, flash, ... :  tout marche. Et l'avantage c'est qu'on évite de compiler un tas de librairies en 64 bits et en 32 bits.

----------

## Winnt

Salut,

Donc pour résumé : 

1 - ext4 ou xfs

2 - 64 bits

A ce propos quelle est la différence entre multilib et no-multilib ? 

Tous les progs peuvent-ils être compilés en 64 bits ?

Merci de vos lumières   :Smile: 

----------

## Tom_

Zoboulo@ Il ne manque plus que Skype en 64 bits pour un système no-multilib complet!   :Rolling Eyes: 

Multilib : système en 64 bits, plus possibilité d'avoir des applis 32 bits.

No-multilib : système purement 64 bits! Par de 32 bits!

----------

## gglaboussole

Oui pour le moment garde un profil multilib, pour ta CG je confirme, j'ai la même et elle marche à merveille.

Quant au fs je te conseille ext4   :Wink: 

----------

## Winnt

Salut,

Merci à tous pour toutes ces infos qui me seront fort utiles.

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> pour ta CG je confirme, j'ai la même et elle marche à merveille

 

Avec les drivers proprio ?

----------

## gglaboussole

Oui     :Wink: 

----------

## Winnt

Salut,

Merci de cette info gglaboussole. Ca m'évitera de faire des tests   :Wink: 

Bon me reste plus qu'à recevoir le PC. 

Vivement qu'il arrive que je puisse le torturer un peu   :Mr. Green: 

PS : je met le topic en résolu.

----------

## Leander256

 *Zoboulo wrote:*   

> Perso ça fait plus d'un an que je suis passé en no-multilib, et absolument aucun soucis. Java, flash, ... :  tout marche. Et l'avantage c'est qu'on évite de compiler un tas de librairies en 64 bits et en 32 bits.

 

Les paquets emul-linux-* sont pré-compilés et possèdent généralement toutes les bibliothèques nécessaires à l'exécution des quelques programmes récalcitrants qui ne passent pas au 64 bits.

----------

## Zoboulo

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Les paquets emul-linux-* sont pré-compilés et possèdent généralement toutes les bibliothèques nécessaires à l'exécution des quelques programmes récalcitrants qui ne passent pas au 64 bits.

 

Et la glibc ?

Si on n'a pas de softs qui en ont besoin, autant se passer des libs 32 bits.

----------

## xaviermiller

Les libs 32bits ne prennent pas énormément de place, et on arrive très vite à en avoir besoin (binaires, wine, ...). Et passer de no-multilib à multilib demande de chipoter...

----------

## Winnt

Salut,

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Les libs 32bits ne prennent pas énormément de place, et on arrive très vite à en avoir besoin (binaires, wine, ...). Et passer de no-multilib à multilib demande de chipoter...

 

Effectivement. Je pensais me mettre en multilib afin de ne pas avoir de soucis.

A ce propos le choix mumtilib/no-multilib s'effectue via eselect ou un flag portage ? J'ai encore jamais eu de 64bits donc je patauge un peu à ce niveau   :Embarassed: 

----------

## xaviermiller

ce sont des profils différents.

----------

## Winnt

Salut,

Ok donc un eselect profile et c'est bon en somme.

----------

## xaviermiller

oui

----------

## Winnt

Dire que j'ai toutes les infos pour pouvoir m'amuser avec et que ne l'ai toujours pas   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Triste week-end en perspective   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## Fenril

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Les libs 32bits ne prennent pas énormément de place, et on arrive très vite à en avoir besoin (binaires, wine, ...). Et passer de no-multilib à multilib demande de chipoter...

 

J'ai eu peur de ce problème sur un amd64 et j'ai préféré rester en multilib, par méfiance mais maintenant qu'on en discute... Est-il possible d'installer wine en 32 bits en étant en no-multilib ?

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Fenril wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Les libs 32bits ne prennent pas énormément de place, et on arrive très vite à en avoir besoin (binaires, wine, ...). Et passer de no-multilib à multilib demande de chipoter... 
> 
> J'ai eu peur de ce problème sur un amd64 et j'ai préféré rester en multilib, par méfiance mais maintenant qu'on en discute... Est-il possible d'installer wine en 32 bits en étant en no-multilib ?

 

Pas à ma connaissance... sauf si les derniers ebuilds ne sont plus hardmaskés en "pur 64 bits".

----------

